# Folks without cars, how do you do it?



## Manatee (Feb 26, 2020)

I read a number of postings saying people do not have a car.  How do you get home with bags of groceries?  We go to different stores that are not close to each other for different things, such as food, hardware, medications, etc.  We go to several different supermarkets at different times because not one of them has everything that we want.  In addition there are the medical providers that we visit.  Plus there are activities at the rec centers, neither of which is within walking distance for us.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 26, 2020)

I had to stop driving several years ago due to medical issues, but ...see my posts in this thread especially #26.

(I'm on my phone right now, link copy can get tricky. Maybe you or someone can paste it.

The thread is How often do you grocery shop, started 1/11/2020).

Transportation-wise I have it pretty darned good.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2020)

It's hard, it's very hard.  My son buys the heavy, bulky stuff about twice a month.  I can do about nine full bags of stuff, which in reality isn't everything I need.  Can't buy all the variety of foods I would like, it would take too many days to do that, so I stick with the must-haves and boring staples.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 26, 2020)

There is Lyft and Uber transportation service.   I have a vehicle but I have used Lyft transportation service and would use it again.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 26, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> I had to stop driving several years ago due to medical issues, but ...see my posts in this thread especially #26.
> 
> *(I'm on my phone right now, link copy can get tricky. Maybe you or someone can paste it.*
> 
> ...


Here's the link  =     https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-often-do-you-grocery-shop.45666/page-2


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 26, 2020)

@Catlady 

Thanks!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2020)

People with cars don't often stop to consider how difficult life can be for those who don't have cars. It's easy to get a taxi home with groceries, even easier to have them delivered, as I do.
It's other things which are difficult. It's so easy to get into the car and go wherever you wish. Using public transport makes every trip like a major expedition.
I got divorced several years ago. I don't miss my husband one bit, but I do miss having the convenience of a car.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 27, 2020)

I plan on giving up driving in 3 years when I will be 80 and am already getting anxious about my future loss of independence.  But, I'm already getting stressed about driving, I think about all kinds of bad scenarios, like killing a human or animal or having a breakdown or flat tire.  I think old age erodes your self confidence and makes you morbidly cautious.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 27, 2020)

I live in the downtown area of a small city so there is a bus system and two different cab companies. My bf has a car and if I need or want to go anywhere, he will come pick up and take me. I usually shop at Walmart or Aldi's and they are not close enough to walk to (If I could walk that far to begin with). I have a mobility chair and in the nicer weather I can go shopping in the downtown stores or post office or Tops and the drugstores. I am more independent then, but I do not like to take it out in rain or snow or freezing temps. 

It was the expense of the car that made me choose not to have one. Plus the worry about if it snows the residents in my building have to move their cars to the city parking lot so our lot can be plowed. It has made my life easier not having one.


----------



## Wren (Feb 27, 2020)

I’ve never driven or wanted to learn, luckily everything I require is within walking distance, if I need heavy shopping I use a small trolly otherwise pick up a few things when I’m out and about each day, apart from that the local bus service is excellent and we get bus passes at 60 

Due to my temperament, I knew I would make a terrible driver, so I’ve done the world a favour


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm fortunate that I drive, my husband drives... and we have several taxi companies in town  if for any reason we can't drive but they're expensive for those who are on a budget . There's a bus service every hour or so, but it stops around 5pm  . My elderly neighbours  (and most of my neighbours are active elderly , they were all in their 40's  when I moved here as a youngster..)  and are now in their 80's and although active, aside from certain elderly ailments etc, have given up driving for various reasons, eyesight problems, hip problems, the cost etc... . My closet neighbour is very feisty always been very independent and very active, gets a lift twice a week from friends to go  shopping, and on another day to their clubs...

a neighbour along the road  get the bus to town once a week to get a little shopping, and meet up with folks after recently being bereaved and very difficult for her because she and her husband were joined at the proverbial hip, ..  and one of her AC who live about 40 miles away orders her groceries to be delivered and takes her out occasionally...

..and yet another..who has never driven but her husband drives and they do still  have a car... they only use their car now for trips where they can't expect a friend to take them...so they probably only take the car out once a month or so...

I'll often drop a neighbour into town or  to the doctors surgery for example.....

I'm actually dreading the day I would feel I couldn't drive any more, being the highly independent person I am,  and being used to driving long distances whenever I want..I'd hate to feel that my limit would be a bus that's total distance from terminus to terminus is about 3 miles...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 27, 2020)

I never felt comfortable behind the wheel,though I took the drivers test 3 times
There are 2 small stores located 3 blocks from my apt building,7/11{their prices are ridiculous},other is local co-op where I'm a member.There is a grocery store 6 blocks away'Price Rite',I usually walk there,then take the bus home, Once in awhile I'll ask one of my neighbors to take me to another grocery store Tops,if they aren't busy.They always tell me to call them
The organization where I'm a member&volunteer,Canopy of Neighbors,has a volunteer pool of drivers.They take members grocery shopping,dr's appts etc,but you have to let the office know a week ahead of time.I've used it 3 times
I've survived without having a car all my life Yes,sometimes I wish I had a car, but then again with all the distracted drivers on the road,why bother


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 27, 2020)

I have never driven a car, I’ve always lived where I could walk, and up until my husband died he was my chauffeur. I use Lyft or Uber n any family member that’s available. I used Instacart for food till I found out what a rip off it was, now that Walmart does my shopping for me ( free ) someone in my family picks it up for me. I’m pretty sure I mentioned more than once how lucky I am to have such a wonderful family!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2020)

This is a great thread!

I wonder about how I will manage when it's time to hang up my keys and am no longer able to drive or walk to the shops.

I will miss being able to go to a variety of stores and most likely settle for home delivery from one of the major chain stores in town using Instacart.

The local RiteAid pharmacy will deliver a prescription and any other items included with that prescription for free or nonprescription items only for a small fee.

I live in an area where it is fairly easy to get a cab or car service and even though that is expensive it is still much much cheaper than owning and operating a vehicle.

The biggest adjustment for me will be to deal with what seems like a loss of freedom and independence. 

I keep telling myself that it's just a change in how I live that will take some getting used to .

I need to start experimenting with  some of these options now while I'm still able to drive so it will be a smoother transition when that day finally arrives.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 27, 2020)

Have any of you ever considered renting a vehicle for the day you need to go shopping or running around doing stuff you have to do?

I'm lucky.  Transportation is right outside the door via bus and shopping is withing walking distance.  It's tough in winter.

I do have a car but it's in need of repairs so I only use it occasionally.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> I wonder about how I will manage when it's time to hang up my keys and am no longer able to drive or walk to the shops.
> 
> ...


Start with public transport.  See how that works out for you first.  I'ts actually kind of fun just sitting there and doing crossword puzzles till I get to the destination.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Start with public transport.  See how that works out for you first.  I'ts actually kind of fun just sitting there and doing crossword puzzles till I get to the destination.


I'm afraid that I might end up like poor old Charlie!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 27, 2020)

I remember taking my adopted father's car keys from him when he was 85. He understood completely. He had plenty of people around him who drove him anyplace he needed to go.

Now I realize that I will face the same situation myself with my declining eyesight and slower reflexes. We are planning to move to a Senior Living complex that has plenty of transportation options. I plan on giving up my car by the time I am 85. My wife is a few years younger than I am and she may keep her car a bit longer.

I look at this as just being part of the next phase of life and the need to "get real."


----------



## old medic (Feb 27, 2020)

Here you would be screwed... Theres no Taxi, Uber Lyft or public transpertation. but only a 5 mile walk to the store....


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 27, 2020)

I encourage folks to check with their state/county Dept of Aging. Find out if transportation services are available. Here it's called Senior Options. Prepare a list of questions. You might get referred to a website for information and registration.

Even if you have family to help, it's best to have a backup.

Inpendence is better than depending on people.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Start with public transport.  See how that works out for you first.  I'ts actually kind of fun just sitting there and doing crossword puzzles till I get to the destination.


The problem with public transport when you get too old to drive is that you have to walk to the bus stop (how far?), wait on the bench till it comes (bad weather/cold?), get up on the bus (knee problems?), then walk wherever you need to go (how far?).  If you're too old to drive, you're too old to do all that.  My father when he got old used to lament,  "La vecchiaia e una carogna'' (old age is a carrion/stinker).  I agree!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Have any of you ever considered renting a vehicle for the day you need to go shopping or running around doing stuff you have to do?
> 
> I'm lucky.  Transportation is right outside the door via bus and shopping is withing walking distance.  It's tough in winter.
> 
> I do have a car but it's in need of repairs so I only use it occasionally.


 I don't know about over there, but to hire a car for the day here isn't just the price of the rental, you have to be able to provide a Credit card with a minimum of £500 deposit available on it...then pay for the rental which is about 1/5 th of that price again... so that would be difficult for many people ..


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 27, 2020)

Catlady said:


> The problem with public transport when you get too old to drive is that you have to walk to the bus stop (how far?), wait on the bench till it comes (bad weather/cold?), get up on the bus (knee problems?), then walk wherever you need to go (how far?).  If you're too old to drive, you're too old to do all that.  My father when he got old used to lament,  "La vecchiaia e una carogna'' (old age is a carrion/stinker).  I agree!



The main problem I have is carrying things.  I'm so limited in the amount of stuff I can carry that it's almost a waste of time-  my frugal nature gets miffed spending $4 to go to/from the grocery store for so few items.  And when I need anything that's larger/heavier, the only option is to order online, which means shipping fees and pesky delivery services.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I live in an area where it is fairly easy to get a cab or car service and *even though that is expensive* it is still much much cheaper than owning and operating a vehicle.


Bea, my car is fairly new (2014).  When I give up driving I will sell it and put the proceeds in a special savings account.  With that money and the money I save by not having to pay insurance, registration, tires/battery etc, and maintenance, I should have enough for transport.  I will even look at the Dept of Aging for free or low cost transport, like @applecruncher advised.  It also helps that I am already a semi-recluse and don't go out much.  I need to remember that when I give up driving.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 27, 2020)

@Camper6 

Aside from the expense, renting a car isn't possible for those who no longer have a license or for some reason can't drive.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

Here as well Public transport is  expensive..taxi's , trains, and busses because our fuel is  expensive.. currently between  £1.19 and £1.35  per  gallon depending whether it's unleaded or leaded ( and that's just this week next week it could be raised  by 3 or 4 p per litre)... .... around 4 litres is an American gallon... but it take 5 litres to make a British Gallon...


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2020)

It's not just the convenience I miss.  I loved driving, loved to go on trips with my own itinerary, loved to get away and feel the freedom of taking myself where I felt like going and when.  But mostly the shopping!  That is one reason why I'm sour on the stores not being able to give out bags.  As a walker, it's harder for me to go everywhere so prepared.  It will be a hassle schlepping bags around all the time.  Sorry to change the subject, but the two mix in my mind and the two equals Convenience.  As I get older, sicker, tireder, why is it being taken from me Now?  That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2020)

Here, it would be extremely difficult to live without a car.  Our bus system is completely useless because the routes are outdated which makes it extremely complicated to get where you need to go.  I'm not talking about getting to out-of-the-way places, but to things like medical areas, shopping centers, etc. You would end up having to transfer multiple times and having long waits between buses and then many times quite a walk to boot.  It just isn't practical at all.

When my last car died a couple years ago, I researched  to see if I could take a bus to places to shop for a new car.  I found that, in many cases, you couldn't get there from here.  Luckily, a kind neighbor helped me out and gave me rides to places I needed to go. Also luckily, here you can shop around dealerships and used car dealers to see what they have on their lots so you don't waste a lot of time and energy going to places where they have nothing that meets your criteria.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 27, 2020)

I had quite an experience yesterday. I met an old buddy from work for lunch and a chat. It's about 16 miles from my home.  After lunch i started for home over some back roads and hadn't gone more than 3 or 4 miles when the rt. front ball joint let go while I was doing about 40 mph.  Lost the steering and skidding along with that rt front throwing up sparks.

Car came to rest on the pavement but out in the middle of nowhere.  There were some scattered houses along the road and a couple of guys came out to see what had happened.  One went back and brought out some orange cones to lead cars around mine and they waited around with me 'til the wrecker I'd called showed up.  Took him about half an hour to get to me. He had quite a job getting the car up on the wrecker with only 3 wheels and he used a wooden skid to hold up the 4th corner.

Brought the car back to my local repair shop and they're putting it back together today.  Quite a thrill but one I hope not to repeat. To make maters worse, I only had a light sweater on and it was a chilly , windy day while I stood there waiting. Glad it didn't happen on a busy heavily traveled road. 

At 86 I could do without these kinds of problems.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I had quite an experience yesterday. I met an old buddy from work for lunch and a chat. It's about 16 miles from my home.  After lunch i started for home over some back roads and hadn't gone more than 3 or 4 miles when the rt. front ball joint let go while I was doing about 40 mph.  Lost the steering and skidding along with that rt front throwing up sparks.
> 
> Car came to rest on the pavement but out in the middle of nowhere.  There were some scattered houses along the road and a couple of guys came out to see what had happened.  One went back and brought out some orange cones to lead cars around mine and they waited around with me 'til the wrecker I'd called showed up.  Took him about half an hour to get to me. He had quite a job getting the car up on the wrecker with only 3 wheels and he used a wooden skid to hold up the 4th corner.
> 
> ...


Good thing you weren't on a highway or in heavy traffic. Good to know you weren't hurt!


----------



## charry (Feb 27, 2020)

If i didnt have to drive......i would give up tomorrow.....theres nothing more stressful , too many careless ,old and young drivers on the road.....they dont realise, the car is like a weapon.....it can kill or maim ,  
i would jump on buses, and if i had heavy shopping, i would jump in a taxi.....and this would save lots of money also........i cant wait .......


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2020)

@DaveA 
Glad good people helped you out!  The kindness of strangers.........


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> It's hard, it's very hard.  My son buys the heavy, bulky stuff about twice a month.  I can do about nine full bags of stuff, which in reality isn't everything I need.  Can't buy all the variety of foods I would like, it would take too many days to do that, so I stick with the must-haves and boring staples.


Same here my son and dil do most shopping from a list I make. But I do go with them sometimes. DIL takes me to Dr appointments.


----------



## Duster (Feb 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Have any of you ever considered renting a vehicle for the day you need to go shopping or running around doing stuff you have to do?
> 
> I'm lucky.  Transportation is right outside the door via bus and shopping is withing walking distance.  It's tough in winter.
> 
> I do have a car but it's in need of repairs so I only use it occasionally.


Both my husband and I drive.  My car is a two door and it is difficult getting in and out of the back seat. His car is a two seater.  When my mother needed surgery in a distant city, we rented a sedan so that my father could go, too.  It worked out well and solved the problem of transporting more people.  The cost was around $60. for the day.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 1, 2020)

The public bus system here comes right to the door of my building. If you have a Medicare card, the cost is fifty cents. The cabs (we have two here) are $5.00 one way within our local area. One of the men in my building takes the bus to Walmart (about 3 miles away) and then calls the cab to come get him so he can carry his bags of groceries home. I have not done this yet, but my bf has promised to go with me on the bus to show me how to manage it myself. He used to drive the buses here and knows the system. 

For medical appointments there are a variety of options in my county. The office for the aging has been a big help to me for many different things. They will assist us here to remain as independent as possible. The lady across the hall from me is 94 and she is  up and out every morning very early. She uses a mobility chair for transportation also but normally uses the rolling walker to get around. A happy lady but has been through a lot.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know about over there, but to hire a car for the day here isn't just the price of the rental, you have to be able to provide a Credit card with a minimum of £500 deposit available on it...then pay for the rental which is about 1/5 th of that price again... so that would be difficult for many people ..


I can pick up a rental car at the airport on weekends on Saturday and return it on monday morning for $56.


old medic said:


> Here you would be screwed... Theres no Taxi, Uber Lyft or public transpertation. but only a 5 mile walk to the store....


Bicycle? Tricycle style if you can't ride a two wheeler? There's some nice ones out there complete with big carriers for shopping.


----------



## old medic (Mar 1, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Bicycle? Tricycle style if you can't ride a two wheeler? There's some nice ones out there complete with big carriers for shopping.


 
I wouldnt around here... Narrow country roads, no shoulder,  no speed zones or bike paths.... but folks do


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2020)

Six months ago I was driving so it's been an adjustment to be on foot again. 

I use delivery services and cabs and luckily my city has a good cab system service that is very affordable.  I also walk to the drugstore.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 1, 2020)

old medic said:


> I wouldnt around here... Narrow country roads, no shoulder,  no speed zones or bike paths.... but folks do


Here we have bicycle paths and fortunately for me there is a hardly used road that leads right to the grocery store.

In the summer I ride my bike every day.  

That's if I can find it in the morning.  Bike theft is an epidemic in my city.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> I wonder about how I will manage when it's time to hang up my keys and am no longer able to drive or walk to the shops.
> 
> ...


Funny you talk about losing the independence, Bea...when my mom became legally blind at age 56 and came to live with us, that was the most devastating thing to her - not to have the freedom to hop in her car and take off.  Luckily we build this big joint on the acreage and decided to get her a golf cart as a present one year...boy, it became her most valued possession - that and her talking book machine.  I've still got pictures of her driving it all over the property, picking up stuff and hauling gardening equipment with Duke (our German Shorthair Pointer) beside her with the frisbee in his mouth.  It made all the difference in the world to her.

When she died, I couldn't take going in the garage and seeing the golf cart there so I gave it to our neighbor (who was a very good friend to my mom).  For those of us that grew up in the "age of cool cars " and love being behind the wheel, its more than "just driving".  For those of you that have never driven...well, like mom used to say "you don't miss what you never had", now do you!


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 2, 2020)

I expect many of us younger retired folks will live to see vastly improved transportation alternatives, even in rural areas. Delivery services (drones even), self driving cars, special shopping bus routes, etc. Where there’s money to be made, services will happen.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 2, 2020)

During the last 14 years of my career about 50% of my time was spent driving...as I was on solo assignment in the field. I loved the freedom and independence of having a car and *never* thought I'd be satisfied without one. Eye surgeries that coincided with my car being totaled while parked were the catalysts for me to stop driving.  Until about 16 months ago, my husband and I did our errands together. Now he's gone.

My son picks up groceries from Costco and sometimes Walmart.  I belong to a senior center that provides door to door service, not only to the center but once a month to one of the nearby Walmarts. I'll be going with them next week. I recently found out that the senior transport service will also take me to doctors appointments and leaves from senior buildings, one of which I live very close to, to go to Shoprite once a week. Another, smaller supermarket is within easy walking distance.  I usually go once a week to pick up sale items so there's not much to carry.

I also live in a transportation hub. Within easy walking distance are buses to most of my doctors, a Walmart superstore that's right next to a Costco, Port Authority in New York City and even to Atlantic City, where my timeshare is located. There's a train nearby that goes to my favorite waterfront park, another hub for all kinds of connections and to the airport. I'm within walking distance of retail stores, restaurants, entertainment, and banks. If absolutely necessary, I'll take Uber or Lyft.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Here's the link  =     https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-often-do-you-grocery-shop.45666/page-2


Thank you. I'll check into this as well.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2020)

We have CityGo bus service plus we have OCCK which is another transportation service here. The OCCK is free but, you have to sign up and fill out a form so they know what your needs are and then you call ahead to make an appt for your ride. We also taxi service. I think we have Uber but, I'm a little concerned about using that service. Where I live the crime rate is high enough that I'm not sure I'd be comfortable just letting anyone pick me up and not knowing you know? I thought about moving back home but there's no transportation or decent shopping there.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I think we have Uber but,* I'm a little concerned about using that service.* Where I live the crime rate is high enough that I'm not sure I'd be comfortable just letting anyone pick me up and not knowing you know? I thought about moving back home but there's no transportation or decent shopping there.



I feel the same way about rideshares.  If possible, I would rather find someone I can trust that can take me places for pay.  This way I know the person and he/she is not some stranger every time I need a ride.  I drive now, but plan to give up driving when I reach 80 in three years.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I feel the same way about rideshares.  If possible, I would rather find someone I can trust that can take me places for pay.  This way I know the person and he/she is not some stranger every time I need a ride.  I drive now, but plan to give up driving when I reach 80 in three years.


I have a feeling that my eyes may fail me later on enough to prevent me from driving so I'm trying to plan accordingly.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 16, 2020)

I am in the process of getting an aide to help me with my housecleaning through the office for the aging. Many of the other residents in my apartment building have aides and one of them told me that the aides will shop for you if you cannot get to a store. I won't be doing that, basically I want an aide for the housecleaning help. But it is nice to know that is available too.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes


JB in SC said:


> I expect many of us younger retired folks will live to see vastly improved transportation alternatives, even in rural areas. Delivery services (drones even), self driving cars, special shopping bus routes, etc. Where there’s money to be made, services will happen.


Like overdue the Jetsons. I saw they have driverless cars already now flying saucers for freedom of traffic to do grocery shopping.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2020)

If you give up before you start you will never become independent from driving. So keep trying to find a way.


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

I've been  thinking about getting one of those electric scooters. But then I think some more and talk myself out of it. I can just see the news story: aging man wrecks his scooter and is badly injured. I'm sehr alt, by my chosen screen name and because it's also true !


----------



## terry123 (May 7, 2020)

We have metro lift here in Houston that I will use quite a bit.  There is also a lady that does rides for $20.00 an hour.  I can get a lot done in an hour by planning. Kroger has pick up services  that are free for the most part.  I plan on giving my car to my grand daughter who will also take me shopping or pick up groceries for me.  My daughter works at the CVS down the street from me and drops things off now for me . Between all of them I will be okay.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> I've been  thinking about getting one of those electric scooters. But then I think some more and talk myself out of it. I can just see the news story: aging man wrecks his scooter and is badly injured. I'm sehr alt, by my chosen screen name and because it's also true !


Like you, I'd be afraid to ride one of those scooters, especially in the street. Probably couldn't balance myself anyway.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 7, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I had quite an experience yesterday. I met an old buddy from work for lunch and a chat. It's about 16 miles from my home.  After lunch i started for home over some back roads and hadn't gone more than 3 or 4 miles when the rt. front ball joint let go while I was doing about 40 mph.  Lost the steering and skidding along with that rt front throwing up sparks.
> 
> Car came to rest on the pavement but out in the middle of nowhere.  There were some scattered houses along the road and a couple of guys came out to see what had happened.  One went back and brought out some orange cones to lead cars around mine and they waited around with me 'til the wrecker I'd called showed up.  Took him about half an hour to get to me. He had quite a job getting the car up on the wrecker with only 3 wheels and he used a wooden skid to hold up the 4th corner.
> 
> ...


Wow! You were blessed that things happened the way they did. Glad you or no one else was injured Dave!


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

Friends of ours were able to live without owning a car for several years.  The money they saved on car ownership was spent instead on taking trips all over the world.   They loved to travel and have no regrets whatsoever regarding giving up their car. They also live in the downtown area of our city close to amenities, and when needed to to somewhere locally they either walked, took a bus or occasionally were given a ride by a friend.  When it is was necessary to travel out of town (to visit family during the holidays  etc) they rented a car.  About a year ago when they started to have more serious health issues they then decided to buy another car to make it easier to get around to medical appointments etc. 

Within the next few years we will seriously need to consider giving up driving and/or car ownership so will plan ahead with that in mind.  Moving to be closer to family and amenities in addition to shopping more online for groceries, clothes etc. will be on the list to help with that transition.  Hopefully we'll still be able to enjoy the occasional day trip here and there to do some sightseeing, shopping and visiting friends.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 7, 2020)

Taking my wheels from me is one step away from the guillotine.


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

Live about 35 miles from Dallas.
We have a senior's bus that will take you to Dallas
and pick you up.  You have to give them two weeks or more
notice so they can get enough passengers to make it
viable.
(We have to go to Dallas to see physicians as those that 
practice in this small town of 16K are just that: practicing.)

One individual rode the seniors bus to,  a hospital in Dallas
for tests, he had to give the driver an absolute pickup time.
The driver's wait time is approx. 15 seconds.

He had a three hour layover, missed the ride home, had no idea on what to do. He states the bus never showed up. 

He made it back home, in time....
He's relating his plight to a bunch of old geezers like me.
One man said, "You were in a hospital-right?"
"Yes."
"Why didn't you go to their emergency room and tell them you had an emergency?"   
The group thought it funny, the stranded man did not.           .


----------



## Pecos (May 7, 2020)

sehr alt said:


> I've been  thinking about getting one of those electric scooters. But then I think some more and talk myself out of it. I can just see the news story: aging man wrecks his scooter and is badly injured. I'm sehr alt, by my chosen screen name and because it's also true !


I would recommend continuing to think about it.
Some of your questions should include:
- Are you very experienced riding a two wheeler and how is your sense of balance. Mine started to decline when I was about 75.
- Do you have a good safe place to keep it. Thieves can snatch a light weight bike in a matter of seconds.
- Are you going to ride it in fast moving traffic. People get very frustrated trying to get around Mopeds and they will take chance with your life. I would not want to be on anything with less than a 150CC engine even in the city.
- Maintenance support for two wheelers can be problematic. I had a 250CC Vespa for 10 years and watched local dealerships close. I wound up doing all of the maintenance/repair work myself, and they are not easy to work on. Odd Chinese made brands have even less support including parts availability.
- Do you have "Nerves of Steel"? If you are easily rattled, then at least get a bigger bike.


----------



## sehr alt (May 7, 2020)

Thanks. That was a good, thoughtful post.


----------



## Mister E (May 9, 2020)

After spending 40+ years driving commercials , when I retired 8 years ago I sold the car and I've not driven since . Indeed my license expired when I turned 70 and I never renewed it . Totally happy now with out driving .


----------



## AprilSun (May 9, 2020)

I just tell myself, look at the money you're saving! That's when I feel so much better!


----------



## katlupe (May 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Taking my wheels from me is one step away from the guillotine.


That was exactly how my father felt. The day the doctor discussed unhooking him from everything that was keeping him alive or having a feeding tube, he wrote on a paper to me, "can I drive a car?" I shook my head no. He agreed to no feeding tube and they stopped all medications. No car made the difference to him. I found in his papers a list of every car he ever owned.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 14, 2020)

I d


----------



## Patros (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve never owned a car. I shop a couple times a week - the supermarket is five minutes away. And how much does one person need? I mainly buy veg and fruit. The heaviest thing would be cartons of milk, I rarely buy any packaged food, only the odd tin of tomatoes or beans. I think most people buy far more food than they need, and they don’t manage their cooking effectively. Today I roasted a pan of veg, added a tin of tomatoes, and from that I made a big batch of pasta sauce. If I do a “big shop”, I have a two wheel shopping trolley that makes the job easy. I’ve always made sure I lived close to amenities, and if I need to go further afield I use public transport.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Taking my wheels from me is one step away from the guillotine.


I understand.  I have a friend who doesn't drive because of fear, and he has become a recluse.  His quality of life has gone downhill.  He hates to walk or catch a bus and relies on others who never show up on time.   And as time goes on he is becoming afraid of driving.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 9, 2020)

Once our weather turned nice, I feel free as a bird. I drive my mobility chair all over town and can do all my errands. No, I cannot shop at Walmart or Aldi's with it as it is too far for me to go. But I go to Tops and they have a good produce section, meat is a bit pricey but they have sales and the only other area I shop is for dairy. I am preparing myself for the day my boyfriend is not able to take me to every place I need or want to go. I still have not tested the transit bus system yet, but plan to do as soon as this quarantine thing is over. I could never afford a car and after living without one for two years, I honestly do not want one.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 5, 2020)

Cars were always a major factor in my life. My dad bought me my first car when I was in 9th grade and I had my learners permit, couldn't drive it to Jr. high school though because it was against the rules. Senior high school was different. If you wanted to get girls you had to have wheels, wherever I lived I had wheels, NYC, LI, upstate NY and even down here in Florida I will always have wheels. I feel too vulnerable without wheels. I wouldn't know what to do. A lot of New Yorkers in The Big Apple rely on the subway or buses, even taxi's and nowadays Uber & Lyft. The problem with that is transit strikes, LIRR, Metro North, NJ Transit and PATH too and other railroad related issues. Sandy was one of them, now just yesterday because of Iasias the LIRR suspended it's service on the entire line. They suspended service when everybody that lived on the Sandbar was at work. Same with 9/11 everybody that didn't drive to work had to walk across bridges to get home.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 5, 2020)

Never driven.I blame my dad as there wasn’t a family car when I turned 17!Then University came...so it’s been public transport all the way for me.Never been a problem and as the years have gone by it’s frequency has increased...there are normally (not at the moment)14 buses an hour into town and the last bus and trains operate quite late.And if I do need a taxi after a late finishing event it is not too expensive.And i occasionally have a shopping delivery to keep the freezer stocked.But that’s onply 3-4 times a year.Otherwise I just nip into town or Newport for essentials such as a loaf.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 6, 2020)

id be lost without my car. nothing worse than having to rely on other people for a ride....  my grandmother never had a car or a license.


----------



## ronk (Aug 6, 2020)

Over the 15 years I've developed it into a science. I only go out maybe 1 or 2 times a month. I order food from Amazon (non-perishable stuff), along with large paper products such as toilet paper. Until recently, my EBT income each month was $16. That made for an easy trip. Recently, I've received much more. I can order all that food from Amazon as well. If I want milk, etc, I usually take a taxi (ride share). It's $7 each way. I usually give the driver a $3 tip. It's well worth the trouble. Things are a bit tougher now because I have a torn meniscus and need a knee replacement.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 23, 2020)

So far, no problems driving @60 yrs young.  I don't do a lot of driving at night.  I do my errands, may have a lunch or dinner out with a friend or family member...other than that home.  If hubby and I are out and about, he drives  my vehicle.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 26, 2020)

Age 69 and still driving, although not as much as pre-lockdown, LOL. Three yrs ago I splurged on my last auto, getting the one I REALLY wanted rather than settling for something thrifty or sensible. I love to drive, always have; due to spouse's declining eyesight I do 99% of the driving anyway.

We were looking at moving to a senior facility - better earlier than too late, we thought - but were taking our time about visiting various places. Saw about half a dozen, none were quite right. Then the pandemic began so that plan went out the window. We're happy to stay at home....wouldn't be so happy in a 500 sq. ft. apt for two people with hobbies!

Live in a major metropolitan area and when we can't drive any longer, will use taxis, Uber/Lyft, or hire a personal assistant on a part-time basis. Plus most senior facilities offer limited transportation services, such as visits to doctors and shopping trips, by reservation.

Having options is important as one ages. We did a lot of planning in our 40s and 50s and were lucky, too. Things worked out okay - well, at least so far


----------

